# I just bought my first every 4 door car!



## ferraristyle (May 26, 2004)

It's official, just bought my first four door car......a 2004 Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec V. It's Sunburst Yellow  with the sunroof and Brembo option. :thumbup: Picked it up at Victory Nissan in Chesapeake, VA. Even got them to throw in Nismo mats, Nismo license plate frame, and a Nismo badge/emblem. 

Now here's the "scary" thing. I traded my Porsche in on this car. I consider it a good trade as I used to drive 15 miles to work, now I drive 700 miles/week so I needed a "better" daily driver. Just in the short time I've owned the car, I can tell you that it is at least as fun as my Porsche was to drive. Plus I don't have to worry about all the expensive maintance like on the Porsche. Heck, an oil change alone in the Porshe was over $200! Thank goodness you only had to change it every 15K or 1 year.

Anyway, looking forward to hooking up the car. The first three things are Nismo CAI, Nismo exhaust, and a sports bra. After that ?????


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

good choice! kinda funny that someone would trade in a porche for a spec. hell, if you'd give me a nice porche, id buy u a spec


----------



## ferraristyle (May 26, 2004)

That was my 5th Porsche I've owned; and my 2nd one that I currently have; also have an 89 944 S2. Anyway, the boxster just had too many issues with it, I was putting $1000 into the car every month. That get's expensive real quick.

Also, in straight line acceleration, I think a moded SE-R could tie or even outrun my old boxster, which had a 0-60 time of 6.7 sec. Not really that fast, heck my old 98 Eclipse GST did around 6.5. However, handling definately goes to the boxster. You could spend thousands to mod a sentra and still never get it to handle like the boxster did. Now if the sentra was rear wheel drive, then we could talk but the box would eat the sentra on a road course.

Anyway, both cars are extremely fun to drive. Just order the Nismo CAI and graphics kit. I ad the exhaust probably in July, and that will be it for my mods to this car.....maybe some sway bars but that all. Either way, I still feel like I made a great decision. After all, boxster are now a dime a dozen....with no resale value at all....


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

Hehe I still have an old 924S that I've bought other cars and just can't part with. It's time though, needs to be driven. Keep the 944 and drive it, they need to be loved


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

I doubt you ever had a Porche. If you did, you are a complete moron for trading it for a Nissan Sentra. Anyone else wanna call BS on this one?


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

And talking about the Boxter, 0-60 times are about 5.5. Which tells me you definitely didn't own one if you think it was 6.7 seconds. That and the fact that handling on the Spec is damn near identical to the Boxter. STFU moron. Dream in your bed, not on the forums.


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

Boxster S is 5.5, newer base model is 6.4 http://content2.us.porsche.com/prod/boxster/boxster.nsf/usaenglish/boxster
Why can't a guy have a Sentra after a Porsche? 

Congrats again on the Sentra. Service bills will be much lower with all the driving you do. You would know on the test drive that the Sentra will never handle like either Porsche.


----------



## ferraristyle (May 26, 2004)

germex said:


> And talking about the Boxter, 0-60 times are about 5.5. Which tells me you definitely didn't own one if you think it was 6.7 seconds. That and the fact that handling on the Spec is damn near identical to the Boxter. STFU moron. Dream in your bed, not on the forums.


First off germex, before you go telling people to STFU, you should check yourself. Anybody who knows anything about the boxster, especially the '97 knows that they only had 201 HP and there was no such thing as an S, until 2000. The S had 250 HP to start and is now up to 258 with the James Dean Addition (1953 being made). That's where you get the 5.5 time. So do your research before you spout off.

Second, the box was my everyday to work car which used to be like 10 minutes. That's why it was a '97 with only 54,000. Now I have to drive sometimes over 100 miles/day. So I needed a fun, low maintenance, good on gas daily driver. Which is why I traded the box in on the Spec. Don't believe me, call Victory Nissan in Chesapeake, VA and ask them about it. It was an artic silver on black '97 boxster, Evo CAI, Autothority remap, Ruf Pedal kit, Ruf brake caliper package, Sport Touring Package....should I go on?

Additionally, I never said the spec could handle like a boxster. One HUGE reason = rear wheel drive vs. front wheel drive. Second HUGE reason 50/50 weight distribution. There's no way. What I did say is that with some mods, the spec could put up a good fight with the 97 box in a straight line. Even stock, the spec v feels good. Maybe not as peppy as the box, but a great car just the same.

So what else germex....you want pics, you want video? What? You see, you have no idea who I am, how old I am, or what I do for a living. Thankfully I've been blessed to have a great job in medical sales which allows me to have my toys. And if I want to trade my Porsche in for a Hyundai I will, why, because I can. Oh, and by the way germex, I also have an 89 944 S2, so I still have a Porsche to drive if I want. Wait....maybe you need to know the specs on that......

So I guess what I'm trying to say germex is ..... STFU! :dumbass:


----------



## LoS8 (Dec 5, 2003)

ferraristyle said:


> First off germex, before you go telling people to STFU, you should check yourself. Anybody who knows anything about the boxster, especially the '97 knows that they only had 201 HP and there was no such thing as an S, until 2000. The S had 250 HP to start and is now up to 258 with the James Dean Addition (1953 being made). That's where you get the 5.5 time. So do your research before you spout off.
> 
> Second, the box was my everyday to work car which used to be like 10 minutes. That's why it was a '97 with only 54,000. Now I have to drive sometimes over 100 miles/day. So I needed a fun, low maintenance, good on gas daily driver. Which is why I traded the box in on the Spec. Don't believe me, call Victory Nissan in Chesapeake, VA and ask them about it. It was an artic silver on black '97 boxster, Evo CAI, Autothority remap, Ruf Pedal kit, Ruf brake caliper package, Sport Touring Package....should I go on?
> 
> ...


PWNED :loser:


----------



## tommyfizo (Apr 26, 2004)

Now this is some good shizzo. LOL
:cheers:


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

ferraristyle said:


> First off germex, before you go telling people to STFU, you should check yourself....*ownage*.....So I guess what I'm trying to say germex is ..... STFU! :dumbass:



:cheers:


----------

